# Help!!! Rat eye looks cloudy!



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

My rat Sheebah has been with me for about 2 months and she seemed perfectly fine this morning when I let her out and when I got home from school her one eye looked like a cloudy blue color. She was jumping and playing and running about the cage and on my arm so she dosent seem affected. Im freaking out! What is wrong? Please help me I am desperate!


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

Could it be cataracts? 

I'd get a vet appointment when you can.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Rat lover said:


> My rat Sheebah has been with me for about 2 months and she seemed perfectly fine this morning when I let her out and when I got home from school her one eye looked like a cloudy blue color. She was jumping and playing and running about the cage and on my arm so she dosent seem affected. Im freaking out! What is wrong? Please help me I am desperate!


sounds like an injury. Can you take a pic? I take it she has cagemates she may have tussled with?


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

It sounds like its probably an injury (a scratch or something in her eye), I'd get her a vet appointment quick to see if you can have it repaired. Since she is young I doubt it is a cataract, but there is always the chance its a genetic condition. Only a vet will be able to tell you for sure. I'll have my fingers crossed for your little Sheebah


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you guys so much I will load a pic soon. It's weird because it is only one eye.......hmmm,m


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*patiently waits for pic*

I have lots of eye issue pics I can show if you cannot get a good one. Eyes are hard to catch on pics. 

I actually have a baby nakie boy having his eye surgically removed tomorrow but I am sure its nothing like that.  Watch for swelling and change in eye shape most of all.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok I will load them in like 10 minutes just let me get the camera hooked to my laptop.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

here are the pics. it looks more blueish in person. she is on my lap now asleep so the eye isnt swelling or bothering her.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Rat lover said:


> here are the pics. it looks more blueish in person. she is on my lap now asleep so the eye isnt swelling or bothering her.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460
> ...


Keep an eye on it but it could most likely be a scratch and will heal on its own. You might also want to sniff around the eye to see if you can smell infection, unlikely but its a good thing to learn.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much lilspaz68! No signs of infection!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

My little Shebah healed quickly she is back to normal now. Yayyyy! Thank all of you for the thoughts!


----------

